# jvc LT32DY8ZJ plasma with sound but no picture



## Gemski78 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi all,
As it states above, we've suddenly no picture but sound on our screen. When it's on, the screen is a 'lighter' shade of black and you can only really tell the difference in colour when it is then switched off.
Any idea on how we can fix it or is it time for a new TV?! :4-dontkno
Thanks!
G


----------

